# Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240



## mrbrandon (3. Dezember 2015)

*Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*

Der Titel sagt im Grunde ja schon alles.
Ich finde einfach keine vernünftige Alternative für die Lüfter die bei der Enermax Liqumax II 240 verbaut sind.
Diese sind aber leider zu laut (auch auf mittel und low).

Hier mal die Fakten der Liqumax II

Lüfter 	
Abmessungen (mm) 	B 120 x H 120 x T 25
Drehzahl (1/min) 	500 - 1.200(1)/1.600(2)/2.000(3)
Nennstrom (A) 	tba
Nennspannung (V) 	12
Anschluss 	4-pin PWM
Lüfteranzahl 	2x
Befestigung 	Metall-Schrauben
Lüftermodell 	BS (Double Batwing)
Volumenstrom (m3/h) 	47,1 - 99,1(1)/128,3(2)/163,1(3)
Volumenstrom (CFM) 	27,7 - 58,3(1)/75,5(2)/96,0(3)
Statischer Druck (mm-H2O) 	0,4 - 1,3(1)/2,4(2)/3,0(3)
Geräuschpegel (dB(A)) 	16 - 23(1)/30(2)/35(3)

System
Asus 990FX Sabertooth
AMD FX 9590
16 GB Kingston Hyper X 
MSI GTX 980 TI Gaming

Welche Lüfter schlagt Ihr vor ?

Danke Gruß Brandon


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*

Offtopic: Wer hat dir diesen Prozessor für diese Grafikkarte empfohlen?

Sind vor dem Radiator Staubfilter oder Meshgitter?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*

Ich benutze Nanoxia Lüfter(Tempgeregelt) für meine AiO. Hält meinen i7 3970X auf 60°C beim zocken


----------



## PiSA! (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*

gut und günstig: Scythe SlipStream

besser und etwas teuerer: Noctua oder BeQuiet 

Da ich die Lüfter vom Liqmax 240 kenne, wirst du mit allen hier genannten Lüftern "erlöst".


----------



## mrbrandon (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*



FlyingPC schrieb:


> Offtopic: Wer hat dir diesen Prozessor für diese Grafikkarte empfohlen?
> 
> Sind vor dem Radiator Staubfilter oder Meshgitter?



Zu 1. Niemand es war eine upgrade entscheidung genau wie die Grafikkarte. Das System bestand vorher aus 6300 und eine 750 Ti.

Zu 2. Nichts davon.


----------



## mrbrandon (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*

Was haltet Ihr von 
PHANTEKS PH-F120XP-PWM-120mm ?!


----------



## mrbrandon (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*



PiSA! schrieb:


> gut und günstig: Scythe SlipStream
> 
> besser und etwas teuerer: Noctua oder BeQuiet
> 
> Da ich die Lüfter vom Liqmax 240 kenne, wirst du mit allen hier genannten Lüftern "erlöst".



Danke


----------



## mrbrandon (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*



mrbrandon schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von
> PHANTEKS PH-F120XP-PWM-120mm ?!



Keine Meinung ?!


----------



## the_leon (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*

Wer hat dir denn diese CPU empfohlen?? wenn se noch neu ist, dann weg damit.
Die phanteks sind auch schrott.
entweder 120er Noctua oder NB PL-2 oder 120er Eloop


----------



## mrbrandon (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*



the_leon schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn diese CPU empfohlen?? wenn se noch neu ist, dann weg damit.
> Die phanteks sind auch schrott.
> entweder 120er Noctua oder NB PL-2 oder 120er Eloop



danke die noctua sind bestellt
Was genau ist so schlimm an der CPU ?! Ich meine ich hatte nun einmal vor Upzugraden vom AMD system auf das Best mögliche ohne viele extrakosten. Ich denke das war dann die einzige und schnellste möglichkeit


----------



## mrbrandon (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*



the_leon schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn diese CPU empfohlen?? wenn se noch neu ist, dann weg damit.
> Die phanteks sind auch schrott.
> entweder 120er Noctua oder NB PL-2 oder 120er Eloop



danke die noctua sind bestellt
Was genau ist so schlimm an der CPU ?! Ich meine ich hatte nun einmal vor Upzugraden vom AMD system auf das Best mögliche ohne viele extrakosten. Ich denke das war dann die einzige und schnellste möglichkeit


----------



## the_leon (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*

Ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass n i3 beim zocken besser ist als der FX


----------



## mrbrandon (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*



the_leon schrieb:


> Ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass n i3 beim zocken besser ist als der FX



habe ich ja auch nie behauptet 

du vergleichst da aber äpfel mit birnen gerade (also fast)


----------



## iTryX (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*

*Noiseblocker Eloops B12-PS

*Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition

*EKL Wingboost 2

*Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro 


Alles Top Lüfter, bei so einem Radiator muss man auch nicht die mit den höchsten Druck haben.

Ich persönlich habe in meinem Gehäuse  EKL Wingbosst 2 in schwarz weiß, sehen super aus und haben ordentlich Leistung.
Die Corsair waren mir zu teuer


----------



## mrbrandon (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Alternativer Lüfter für die Enermax Liqumax II 240*



iTryX schrieb:


> *Noiseblocker Eloops B12-PS
> 
> *Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition
> 
> ...



Danke !!!

Seit Gestern sind nun die Noctua NF F12 drin. Sie sind leise bzw haben ein angenehmes rauschen in höheren Drehzahlen und kühlen gut.

Danke für Eure Vorschläge und anregungen !!!


----------

